# trail camera recomendations????



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i am in the need/market for a trail camera. i dont need a super fancy one, but i dont want a cheepo either. thanks for your help, clayton


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i've been using a moultrie camera for several years.it takes really good pics and bateries seem to last awhile.you can buy them on sale for 69$ now or up grade to the newer model for around 99.there are many cameras to choose from,it just depends on what you want to spend and brand you think you'll need.looking at buying on of the new compact models from moultrie.checkout thier web-site.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Will you be using on a bait pile, or on trails? It makes a big difference. If using on bait, most of the more economic ones will work fine for you, and everyone has their favorites. Many of the different brands out there are basically the same camera with a different brand name. If you are going to using without bait, spend more and get the highest quality you can justify. With the increased cost comes decreased *actual* trigger time (not advertised trigger time).


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well i'lll tell you which trail cam not to get is a wildlife game camera i got it for christmas and put it out it worked great for about a month now it wont turn on do you guys know what the hecks wrong with it im going to see if i can fine the receipt and take it straight back to gander mountain because it was a 300$ CAMERA!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Well i'lll tell you which trail cam not to get is a wildlife game camera i got it for christmas and put it out it worked great for about a month now it wont turn on do you guys know what the hecks wrong with it im going to see if i can fine the receipt and take it straight back to gander mountain because it was a 300$ CAMERA!


That's not a brand?
Hard to say what's wrong with it. I assume you replace the batteries? Could be a broken solder or could be something more serious. All brands have the occasional problem, thats what you get with electronics, especially electronics left out in the woods. Most companies will take them back and fix for a nominal fee if its out of warranty. Some companies are better than others. I sent in a Leaf River, well out of warranty, and they sent it back fixed for no charge.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Cuddi back. Around 200 bucks but the trigger speed and picture quality is great. I've had 2 moultrie and they both have issues and the pic qaulity wasn't nearly as good and I had a lot of all white pics as well. But no problems with the cuddeback

From my Evo


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> That's not a brand?
> Hard to say what's wrong with it. I assume you replace the batteries? Could be a broken solder or could be something more serious. All brands have the occasional problem, thats what you get with electronics, especially electronics left out in the woods. Most companies will take them back and fix for a nominal fee if its out of warranty. Some companies are better than others. I sent in a Leaf River, well out of warranty, and they sent it back fixed for no charge.


idk it was wildgame or something wild i bought it from gander mountain but i took it back tonight and i replaced it with a moultrie m-80 lllif you guys have this one let me know how its worked for you


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a Wildgame Innovations ir5D that has worked great for 1.5 seasons, Got the cam, batteries, and card for $99. I have heard of a few problems with the wildgames. I have heard good things about Moultries, Bushnells, and Cuddiebacks as well.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I have owned several cuddeback cameras over the years and i will agree, they take great pics. However, they are not very easy to work with. I had a defective camera that was still under warranty and they would not repair it or replace it without me paying for the work. I talked to an employee at a very well known sporting goods store in central ohio and they said that they even have trouble with them. Good cameras, but terrible service.

Ryan


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I got the Moultrie last year and it's working fine still. But get one with Infra-red (IR) flash, the batteries are suppose to last longer and you don't get the flash. They are around $100 - $130.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Eye Spy said:


> I had a defective camera that was still under warranty and they would not repair it or replace it without me paying for the work.



Surely theres more to that story. Companies that dont honor warranties for defective products dont stay in business.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

ok well i had to take the moultrie m-80 mini cam back it wouldnt even turn on i took it in to gander mountain and I told the guy if he could get the camera to work i would walk out of the store with it and put it on a tree and he couldnt do it so i traded it for a wildgame innovations N5C the guy talked me into it and thats all they really had i just hope this one doesnt last for a week and not turn on also. 

-Gillie-


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have been really impressed with the primos truth cam 35. This is my first trail camera so i have nothing to compare it to but for $100 it is simple to use, has good battery life, and takes nice pictures.


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can say between my brother's Moultrie cams, My hunting buddy and my own moultrie's, they have all failed(stopped taking pics with good battery life, 2 of them would no longer flash, so no night pics). we called manufacture and they said they would charge us more to flash than the camera costs new....talked to several people at moultrie and they all said the same. These were the 4mp cameras Bass Pro was selling buy the truckloads 2 years ago. we bought 2 of the new Prmios IR 45 last season and after several trips to change cards(with good battery life, they just stopped taking pics). I don't know, but maybe it's just our luck. I will say the first half of the season for the moultries, we had several hundred good pics of bucks in the 150-180 class on camera so I guess 400$ for those pics were worth it.....ha! good luck this season!


----------

